# Royal London



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Got my first pocket piece yesterday. Just a cheapie but a very good one nonetheless.










Originally, I had a Gold plated one of the same design but it packed up within an hour : / (It looked like an offcut of hairspring fouled the second wheel) That aside, It keeps very good time and has a hearty tick.

(Obligatory movement shots now)










Yum, Chinese incabloc.










URK, Ever so slightly overexplosed, but it can be clearly seen that this one's driven by a wristwatch movement.










No real attention payed to composition here... Ah well, :huh:

Regards,

Jeorge


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting watch. What kind of chain does it have?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeorge said:


> Jeorge


A skeletonised version of a Chinese `standard` movement seen here..










I had a couple of Woodford pocket watches that used the same movement.


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Spring-ring

- Jeorge


----------

